
Seattle traffic disappears as Amazon, Microsoft, others enforce remote work - dlgeek
https://www.geekwire.com/2020/seattle-morning-traffic-disappears-amazon-microsoft-others-enforce-remote-work-policies/
======
pfranz
The article doesn't mention the school district has closed down for two weeks.
Prior to closing the school, the absentee rate for students was 20%. So it's a
mix of institutions closing and people self-quarantining.

